# Williamsburg - Weekend July 19 - 22



## kev5982 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking for something in the Williamsburg area  for check in on Friday July 19th and check out Monday July 22.  I would prefer a two bedroom or three.


Thank you. 

Kevin


----------

